# Hyperterminal no manda Retorno de Carro (Enter)



## Ginji (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola! Estoy tratando de implementar un sistema para comunicar un PIC16f877a con el PC, mediante el protocolo RS232. De momento estoy realizando pruebas para ir conociendo las funciones que se pueden usar en "CCS" para este protocolo, pero me surgió un problema con un programa que realiza las siguientes instrucciones:

►El programa consiste en una LCD en la cual se muestran los caracteres que se hayan tecleado en la "hyperterminla" hasta *antes* de que se haga un retorno de carro (Enter). El problema radica en que mientras lo uso con la hyperterminal del "Proteus" todo funciona de maravilla, tecleo algo y le doy enter y aparece en la LCD; sin embargo, cuando utilizo la hyperterminal de windows xp, tecleo algo y le doy enter, pero la hyperterminal no me envía nada hacia el PIC.

El programa es el siguiente:


```
#include <16F877a.h>
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#include <lcd.c>
#use RS232(BAUD=9600, BITS=8, PARITY=N, XMIT=PIN_C6, RCV=PIN_C7)

void main() 
{
char texto[9]; //Arreglo para limitar a 9 carácteres
int primero=1;
lcd_init();
Lcd_putc ("\f");
while(1)
{
if(primero==1)
 {
 puts("Introduce Un Texto (max. 9 caracteres)y pulsa enter: ");//Instruciones que se muestran sólo en la Terminal
 }
if(primero>=2)
{
puts("Puedes Seguir Escribiendo (max. 9 caracteres)y pulsa enter: ");//Instruciones que se muestran sólo en la Terminal
}
gets(texto);
Lcd_putc ("\f");
printf(lcd_putc,"Texto:\n");
printf(lcd_putc,"%s\r",texto);
delay_ms(300);
primero=primero+1;
}
}
```

Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 12, 2011)

Tienes que asegurarte que el COM funciona...
Abre el Hyperterminal

En propiedades de COM...
Control de flujo selecciona XON/XOF
Puentea TX/RX, pines 2 y 3 del conector Macho DB9
En estas condiciones lo que teclees por el teclado tiene que aparecer en pantalla.
Al pulsar "ENTER" el cursor se pondrá en el principio de la linea en curso.

Saludos


----------



## Ginji (Nov 12, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Tienes que asegurarte que el COM funciona...
> Abre el Hyperterminal
> 
> En propiedades de COM...
> ...



Muchísimas gracias, con solo cambiar el control de flujo por XON/XOF funciono de maravilla.

Sólo una pregunta: ¿La opción por default era "hardware", si lo quiero implementar de manera física, mantengo la opción como XON/XOF?

De verdad muchas gracias.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ginji dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, con solo cambiar el control de flujo por XON/XOF funciono de maravilla.
> 
> Sólo una pregunta: ¿La opción por default era "hardware", si lo quiero implementar de manera física, mantengo la opción como XON/XOF?
> 
> De verdad muchas gracias.



Pues la verdad  no sé que decirte, yo siempre lo empleo de este modo (XOF/XON)
Como te comentaba en el Post anterior, el puente que se hace entre TX y RX simula la respuesta del Equipo Terminal ya que lo que envíamos lo estamos recibiendo.
Entonces, y como respuesta a tu pregunta, manten el XOF/XON.

Me alegro que lo que estás haciendo te funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## Ginji (Nov 14, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Pues la verdad  no sé que decirte, yo siempre lo empleo de este modo (XOF/XON)
> Como te comentaba en el Post anterior, el puente que se hace entre TX y RX simula la respuesta del Equipo Terminal ya que lo que envíamos lo estamos recibiendo.
> Entonces, y como respuesta a tu pregunta, manten el XOF/XON.
> 
> ...



Ok.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

